# Sensorabgreifung und Lüftereinstellung



## Buchseite (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe beim testen meiner CPU Temperatur festgestellt, dass die gemessenen Coretemperaturen abweichen zu der vom CPU Sensor gemessenen Temperaturen.
Bei mir waren es 80 Grad Package znd 69 Grad CPU Sensor, bei Cinebench R20. 
Darauf hin habe ich meine Lüfterkurven dahingehend angepasst.
Hiernach hatte ich Package 75 Grad und CPU Sensor 65 Grad.
Denn die Lüfterkurveneinstellung im BIOS,  nehmen ihre Werte bei mir über den CPU Sensor ab....
Wenn ich dies nun berücksichtige und die Lüfterkurve dahin korrigiere, bekomme ich so bei mir geringere Temperaturen....
Ich habe bei Temperaturtests immer nur auf die Coretemps geschaut.


Gruß

Buchseite


----------



## DOcean (1. Juli 2020)

und was genau ist jetzt deinen Frage/dein Problem?

Package und CPU sind halt unterschiedliche Stellen wo gemessen wird, noch dazu (imho) ist es bei Intel nur ein Delta bis zum Max und die SW muss sich das "zurückrechnen"


----------



## Buchseite (1. Juli 2020)

Kein Problem eine Anmerkung......
Bzw. Welche Temperaturen sind tatsächlich massgebend für Tj Max?


----------



## DOcean (1. Juli 2020)

imho die CPU Temp., das Package ist eher zweitrangig bzw nebensächlich


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2020)

Ganz davon abgesehen werden Temperaturen berechnet und Sensoren sind dazu keine verbaut.
Daher kann es immer Abweichungen und insbesonderes mit Idle sind die Temperaturangaben oft nicht so genau.


----------



## DOcean (1. Juli 2020)

@IICARUS
hast du dazu mehr Infos? das klingt interessant...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Juli 2020)

Buchseite schrieb:


> Kein Problem eine Anmerkung......
> Bzw. Welche Temperaturen sind tatsächlich massgebend für Tj Max?



Die internen Sensoren der Kerne haben den Anspruch, Tj auszugeben.


----------

